# shaky and agitated. irritable bladder.



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

Thank you for the reply about the bananas and pears. This might seem like a funny question, but does anyone (when they can't go) get a feeling of shaky legs and a very agitated feeling. Also a feeling of exhaustion. This is mainly when I am standing up and it is relieved when i sit down. If anyone else suffers like this what do you do about it? Also does anyone find that they suffer from irritable bladder when they can't go? Is this pressure from a full bowel and is there anything one can do about it? Have suffered these things for years and years and years.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

i have been having fainting spells lately. we figured out it is due to hypotension (low blood pressure) and a "vasovagal response" to the pain from the bowel spasms. (that is a fancy word for fainting from pain lol) it causes me to feel shaky, light headed, and if i don't lay down fast and get the blood back into my brain i will pass out. seems like the blood pools in the areas triggered by the pain, and that coupled with the low blood pressure doesn't allow enough blood to the brain, hence the fainting. maybe this is similar to what you are describing? best wishes!! =)


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi bethesda,I first started having this "irritable bladder" problem when I was experiencing constipation. I was convinced I had an infection, so I went to see two different urologists, but they weren't able to find any explanation for it.Anyway I know that when I am "backed up" it feels as though my intestines are almost swollen, and then my bladder starts giving me hassles.I try to eat lots of fruit and drink lots of water to get my intestines cleaned out, that seems to relieve the pressure.My sister in law, experienced the same thing I did ,with her bladder, but her problem lasted for several months. After she had every test done, they still couldn't figure it out. It just so happens that she struggled with constipation.. so I think there is definately a connection there. Ironically , after she had a colonoscopy and her intestines were totally cleaned out, the problem disappeared. Good luck..Jeanne


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

I've been backed up for a while and couldn't take it anymore. I was getting back pains and having problems with my bladder- felt like I had to go but really couldn't. I took a laxative last night and this morning my bladder is operating as it should - it feels better. Maybe you do get so backed up everything pushes against everything else. Which is just great, since having to deal with one end problem is bad enough without adding others.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

P.S. I also suffer from the passing out with the pain too. Mostly with taking the laxatives. Haven't broken anything yet but have given myself concussions to the point now when I use laxatives I take a pillow into the bathroom with me to act as a cushion if I do pass out.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

suzatb,Wow, that must be some pain!! I never passed out from pain, wish I could have passed out when in labour. A few days ago I forgot to take my metamucil and was in a lot of pain, I can't imagine it hurting sooo much that you would pass out. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yes! I get this often. At times, I think it';s anxiety and than I realize, it's because I am constipated that I get these feelings.....What do you do to help that feeling?


----------



## gypsyg1rl (Sep 19, 2001)

Hi All,I noticed the questions regarding an irritable bladder. I have both IBS and a Bladder disease called Intersticial Cystitis. IC is also referred to as "an irritable bladder". There are many people with IC who also suffer from IBS. Your spastic colon can trigger a spastic bladder, and vise versa. If I'm in a bladder flare, I can expect IBS spasms. If you feel you suffer from much bladder pain, urgency, frequency, burning, etc. request to see a Urologist. You may have to have a Cystocopy done to determine whether you have IC or not. Hope this helps,gypsyg1rl


----------

